
Google Hangouts system requirements (2GHz dual core) - diminish
https://support.google.com/hangouts/answer/1216376?hl=en&ref_topic=2944918
======
__xtrimsky
This is required so that you can add the items on the video. You know adding
yourself a moustache. It requires a lot of calculations where to place the
moustache, and the moustache can't be lagging.

The smartphones don't have this amazing ability, this is why it can run on
slower phone systems.

~~~
therobot24
*barely run on slower phone systems

I'm currently with a droidX and can barely run the hangout app, often end up
force closing

------
mahouse
Required for decoding and encoding video I assume. Who doesn't have that at
this moment anyway?

~~~
rakoo
What about smartphones ?

~~~
psgbg
Those are not the droids we are looking for...

------
Sarkie
What I've found in my amazing tests, that disabling the Hangouts widget on a
G+ profile page will cut the memory use of that tab in half...

Maybe they should look into optimizing Hangouts instead of scaling up.

